# WTB Western striker 4.5 electric spreader



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking to buy a 4.5 western striker , or fisher steel caster 4.5yard electric v box spreader. If anyone has any let me know. Will travel for right deal.

Thank you


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

m_ice said:


> How far are you willing to travel?


Within reasonable distance to NJ , where are you located


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

shawn_ said:


> Within reasonable distance to NJ , where are you located


I'm in illinois but know of 1 in Iowa...that's a pretty good haul


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

m_ice said:


> I'm in illinois but know of 1 in Iowa...that's a pretty good haul


Hell ya it is lol 17 hours from me


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a 2019 4.5 yard striker asking $8k comes with harness and controller.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> It's a 2019 4.5 yard striker asking $8k comes with harness and controller.


Truck too?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Truck too?


Just spreader


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Just spreader


Dam in 2019 they were only like 6500$ in New Jersey, he's making $$$$ on that deal


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its new never used 2010 off a 3rd gen....!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Funny I just got a tailgate spreader that was new/never used but I had to replace the bottom bearing on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Western1 said:


> Funny I just got a tailgate spreader that was new/never used but I had to replace the bottom bearing on it.


Snowex...? I had an 1875 that had a greasable bearing under the sheilding on it , used it for 2 years before I even found it was there. It was fine after I greased it, then sold it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Western


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pic of inside shows USED!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Western1 said:


> Western


Half of that bearing looks good...


----------

